# "Best OF Parkour/Flips"



## FearlessFreep (Jun 9, 2008)

"Best OF Parkour/Flips"





Although I'm starting to get a little cynical with these.

My understanding was that Parkour (or 'Free Running' if you prefer) was supposed to be about the most efficient way to traverse obstacles but a lot of these seem to be going from daringly athletically direct to just athletically showy


----------



## Paul-M (Jun 11, 2008)

Parkour is getting from A to B as efficiently as possibly, Free Running is the more show-offy version with flips and stuff.


----------

